# Raising chickens



## paracordist

Hey guys does anyone here raise chickens?


----------



## Ready_Cords

My wife and I are thinking about getting into it. I know several people who do. Seems pretty easy, as livestock goes, and economical to boot.


----------



## jbhudspeth14

I have lots of chickens, what's up?


----------



## paracordist

We'll I'm going to start raising chickens and I was wondering what do you put down on the run hay,pinestraw,dirt ect and what is the best laying chicken .


----------



## havasu

Our sister site is: 

http://www.chickenforum.com

There are lots of knowledgeable folks there to answer you questions.


----------



## jbhudspeth14

I had just dirt in the old coop. New one I'm gonna do pine shavings. Backyardchickens.com is a good resource for research in breeds. We prefer the Orpington breeds for their broody tendencies and hardy in winter and excellent layers. They are also mild tempered and let you pet and pick them up better than my Rhode Island reds, white leghorns, or black australorps. We have a couple dark brahmas too that are awesome.


----------



## paracordist

Thanks Havasu and jb, how many eggs does a Orpington lay in a year ?


----------



## aveanders01

I do


Paracord bracelets


----------



## ThreeJ

I got about 50 or so. mostly for egg production. I use shavings in my coop and nesting boxes.


----------



## jbhudspeth14

My buffs lay nearly everyday. My lavs are still juveniles so they haven't started laying yet.


----------



## aveanders01

My chickens lay every day


----------

